# General > Gardening >  Local Grower Selling Plants

## gardeninginagale

I think it is time I started a new thread here. The last one has run its course.

Herbs and perennials £1.50, Shrubs £3.50. Always some miscellaneous bargains. 

Shrubs include Aucuba, Blackthorn, Honeysuckle, Gold Lonicera, Hardy Fuchsia (Riccartonii) and many more
Herbs include Lemon Balm, Garlic Chives, Oregano, Rosemary and more
Perennials include Stachys, Russell Lupins, Frageria, Ophiopogon and more

Directions - from Castletown take the Groats road. Just outside Castletown, after the old mill, take the first and only public road right. It is unsigned apart from a cycleway sign, and heads for Greenland and Lyth. I am the first house on the right, bang on the roadside, Bayview Cottage. 

Please pm me, or contact on 01847821575 or 07784638417, although if I'm in the garden, both numbers will go to voicemail. But I'll call you back!

Open every Sat and Sun, plus this Easter Monday. Any other time by arrangement - I'm usually home evenings.

Many thanks to those who have been before and know all this. Your support is greatly appreciated. Mike.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Back to normal after Easter. Open Sat and Sun this weekend and every weekend.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Sure Homebase was over-run today, with people buying plants grown in polytunnels in Holland. Isn't it time you supported local growers, who sell hardy plants raised in Caithness??

----------


## Northerngirl

I agree- do you still have lupins, will they flower this year and how much are they please?

----------


## gardeninginagale

Have plenty lupins. Young plants, but would expect at least some to flower this season. £1.50 each, as with all perennials and herbs.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Some new season perennials now ready. Open Sat and Sun as usual.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Just a reminder. Open for plant sales every Sat and Sun.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Open this Sat and Sun as usual. Still a good selection of shrubs, herbs and perennials. And remember, if weekend doesn't suit you I'm at home most evenings. Just pm to arrange.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Just spoke today to someone who had bought a native honeysuckle for £7.99 from a big local store (I won't name names). I sell these at £3.50. And mine are grown and raised in Caithness, not in a polytunnel in Holland. I am biting my lip. I am open for sales of local plants every Sat and Sun, and this week will be home every evening by 6pm, so come, and have a look. £7.99 for a native honeysuckle? You be the judge.

----------


## dragonfly

I keep meaning to come by as needing some shrubs to fill up my rather bare garden......I will put it in my phone calendar to come out on Saturday seeing as I have the day off

----------


## gardeninginagale

Look forward to seeing you.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Will be here for plant sales every evening this week, from 6pm, to help those for whom weekend is not convenient. Many new season's plants coming through now. Herbs looking good.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Open this weekend as usual, Sat and Sun, 10am until bedtime!

----------


## Ballymore

Wow what a selection of plants I got yesterday!  Thank you for your advice and help  :Smile:  
Great to know that they have grown up here so are used to our climate.
All planted today and looking good!

----------


## gardeninginagale

I thank you so much for the feedback. Cash pays the bills, but positive feedback is worth so much more. Reminds me why I love to do what I do. Thank you again.

----------


## gardeninginagale

So many of you who have visited, will know Jake the old dog. He passed away on Wednesday night. Still open for plant sales as usual this weekend, but don't expect me to be my usual chirpy self.

----------


## gerry4

so sorry to hear that, he was a lovely lad

----------


## gardeninginagale

Thanks for that, much appreciated.

----------


## klarke_79

hi mike sorry to here about jake, hope your okay best regard and wishes Martyn. (Ps your inbox is full)

----------


## gardeninginagale

Thanks mate. Appreciated. And will clear inbox. Mike.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Herbs need homes! 3 varieties of mint, coriander, lemon balm, oregano, parsley, sage, rosemary, chives, garlic chives, and more. Good selection of shrubs and other stuff too. Open as usual this Sat and Sun. Other times by arrangement, just message me.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Right, for this weekend only, all herbs £1.00 each, normally £1.50. Why go to homebase when you can support a local grower. Oregano, rosemary, lemon balm, garlic chives, sage, parsley. 3 varieties of mint, coriander and more. What's not to like at £1.00 each? And home-grown - you don't get that in homebase.

----------


## Ballymore

HI  :Smile:  It was me that dropped off the bag of used pots - said I would return them the next time I passed by, + a few extra.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Many thanks. Pots always appreciated.

----------


## cazdan

Hi I'm looking for lavender plants and was wondering if you have any thanx

----------


## gardeninginagale

Not at the moment, sorry. Have some seedlings on the go but won't be ready for a while. Thanks for the enquiry.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Early warning! Will be here for plant sales as usual this Sunday, but due to work commitments, not available Saturday this weekend. Sorry.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Just a wee reminder. Open this weekend for plant sales.

----------


## Scunner

Any plants for hanging baskets?

----------


## dragonfly

just to say that the plants I bought are thriving, honeysuckle has flowered already!

----------


## Scunner

> Any plants for hanging baskets?




bump bump .............................

----------


## hilda krahenmann

hi there do you have any lovage herb thanks

----------


## Scunner

> bump bump .............................


Bump bump ,........,.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Sorry, pc crash while back. Still not fixed. Only access by mobile. Open for plant sales every sunday. Apologies. 01847821575 or 07784638417. Pc dead, mike still here. Any help with pc very welcome. Can,t afford to buy new
.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Still open for plant sales every sunday.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Open sat and sun this weekend.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Just a reminder, open for plant sales this Sunday as usual.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Now lifting bare root shrubs. Open every weekend as usual.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Moving house so sadly no longer selling plants. This weekend and next probably last chance. Need to clear stock. Offers considered.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Moving house soon so will no longer be selling plants. This weekend and  next probably last chance. Must clear stock. Will  consider offers.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Still lots of plants needing homes. Move delaid so still here next weekend and every evening meantime. Shame to see them go to waste. Please come and make me an offer, and tell your friends.

----------


## celtchicky

Hiya. I’m sure a lot of the county will be sad when you move. Have you anything for hedging or isn’t the right time of year?

----------


## gardeninginagale

Still have hedging bare root and pot grown. Message me or call 07784638417

----------


## poppett

If you have anything left over I am sure there are a couple of charitable causes looking for plants.

----------


## jayholland66

Could you possibly give me directions from keiss ?

----------


## gardeninginagale

From keiss take road via lyth towards castletown. About half mile from castletown turn right past thurdistoft farm. I,m first house on left past farmhouse complex, white cottage on roadside, Bayview. Any problems call 01847821575.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Help me out here. Anything left will go to charity. Meantime, this weekend and next, and every evening, i will accept offers. I need to get some of my costs back.
.

----------


## Anji

We went down this afternoon and bought about a dozen plants at a lot less than garden centre prices, and they are more suited to the Caithness climate because Mike has reared them all himself.  He still has some trees, shrubs, rhubarb, herbs, etc.   Certainly worth a look!

----------


## gardeninginagale

Thanks anji. Still here this weekend. Still plants needing homes. Many pot grown but also bare root shrubs at £1 each. Here tomorrow. Any evening next week, but best phone first. 07784638417.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Still have some plants for sale. Here all weekend.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Nobody today??  Those who know me know it's not about the money. I hate seeing good plants going to waste. Tomorrow and every evening next week, buy one get one free. What more can i do?

----------


## Ballymore

When is the last day you're selling? We are in the middle of lambing just now so tricky to find the time to drive up to you. The plants I got from you last year did really well so I would like to buy some more.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Date not yet set. Expect to still be here for about a fortnight.

----------


## Ballymore

Will do my best to come up this weekend.

----------


## gardeninginagale

2 rosemary plants 6 years old in very large pots. Were £10, will take £5. Still bare root hardy fuchsia 40 or so. Need to clear out. Everything negotiable.

----------


## manzie

Hi gardeninginagale 
it it just the rosemary and fuchsia you have left?
I will take a rosemary and some fuchsia when’s best to come out.
manzie

----------


## gardeninginagale

No, still have a selection of other plants as well. Here every evening and over the weekend.

----------


## manzie

Are you available tomorrow morning(Thursday)for me to come out?

----------


## gardeninginagale

Will be here until 11.30

----------


## manzie

Ok thanks will see you tomorrow before 11:30

----------


## manzie

Thank you for my selection of plants I got on Thursday Mike they are much appreciated.
Debbie.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Still here with plants available. Move delayed. Stressed to the eyeballs. Any sale is a bonus. Everything is negotiable.

----------


## gardeninginagale

House move finally completed. Still some plants available, all half price tomorrow. Anything unsold free to charity. Any charity can collect from Monday. Contact me.

----------

